# 6 Budget Friendly Lights For Riding At Night



## augsburg (Nov 17, 2014)

We bought a Lezyne Decca Drive 1500 XXL light with a simlar button switch and program operation. We hate it. The button seems to operate eradically, and we are always finding ourselves in the wrong mode. The Lezyne is way too frustrating - can't recommend it.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Again the idea of 'budget' is lost on a group of people who get everything for free. $160 in the case of the NR is an interesting idea of a 'budget' light.


----------



## J8 (Nov 23, 2016)

@Badger

"Budget" bicycle specific lights ARE in the $80-$100 range. BICYCLE....budget...lights. That may not mean "your" idea of a budget but it is the product produced by mfg.'s that determine the budget scale of any given product....because what they offer IS scale to begin with. That may not mean that it is "budget" compared to any given type of light source that can be bought ala flashlights. However, flashlights are not "bicycle" lights within the bicycle industry sold at bicycle merchandisers for the purpose of being used on bicycles with beam patterns and testing for bicycle riders on bicycle rides with obvious bicycle needs. Does that mean that whatever budget solution you have isn't working for you or may for others? Of course not. That, however, has nothing to do with being considered a budget bicycle light.


----------

